# RABIES LAWS IN THE 50 UNITED STATES as of 1/3/10



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

On The Rabies Challenge Fund Facebook page, I have posted links and quotes to all the state rabies laws, you can access the information at http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=119106981159&topic=11703 .


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Kristen,

Try copying and pasting it into your browser or go directly onto facebook and do a search for The Rabies Challenge Fund (there are approximately 1,750 "fans" ) and the data is under "Discussions".

Kris


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think its great every state out to continue to implement rabie laws. Here Here=D>


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=119106981159&topic=11703

Here ya go! I think it helps if the link is on one line.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, that link worked. Thanks!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

42. TENNESSEE -- Title 68 Chapter 8 tennessee.gov/sos/acts/103/pub/pc0765.pdf 

Tennessee’s state anti-rabies law, Title 68 Chapter 8 Section 103 (i) declares that “Nothing in this section shall be construed to require more frequent rabies vaccinations or a greater number of rabies vaccinations than are required by the rabies compendium,” and defines the “compendium” under Section 102 (3) as “the most recent issue of the national ‘Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control’ published by the Association of State Public Health Veterinarians..”

And that means?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kris L. Christine said:


> On The Rabies Challenge Fund Facebook page, I have posted links and quotes to all the state rabies laws, you can access the information at http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=119106981159&topic=11703 .



Moved to health forum.


----------

